# 2021 Tax Return Filed



## JustinCase (Jan 24, 2022)

Got 'em done.


----------



## Knight (Jan 24, 2022)

Ours also. 9th. year using Turbo tax was super easy. Completed the process in about 20 minutes & efiled it. Small refund will be sent directly to our checking account.

Soc. Sec. sent the 1099r forms early in Jan. Fidelity has all the 1099r forms & interest & dividend forms ready to print on Jan. 21. Unlike before when we had to wait for forms to show up in the mail then fill out the paper work for filing, that no longer happens.


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

Hubby takes care of all of that. He will get it done at some point.


----------



## Myquest55 (Jan 24, 2022)

Nice!  I only have about half the tax statements & paperwork so far and we only got mail delivered once last week.  Maine is low on the Covid scale but our Post Office is toast!  We are able to pick it up at the actual Post Office in town but we don't go that way every day.


----------



## JustinCase (Jan 24, 2022)

Knight said:


> Ours also. 9th. year using Turbo tax was super easy. Completed the process in about 20 minutes & efiled it. Small refund will be sent directly to our checking account.
> 
> Soc. Sec. sent the 1099r forms early in Jan. Fidelity has all the 1099r forms & interest & dividend forms ready to print on Jan. 21. Unlike before when we had to wait for forms to show up in the mail then fill out the paper work for filing, that no longer happens.


I had been direct depositing the refunds in my wife's bank.  They closed the branch so the routing code was invalid.  Decided to sent them to my pension account, that's where I do all my fibancials anyway.  Technology is great as long as there's no problems.  This is the earliest I've ever filed, the last of the forms came Saturday.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 24, 2022)

JustinCase said:


> 2021 Tax Return Filed


Mine is just contemplated...


----------



## Knight (Jan 24, 2022)

Filed Saturday got this today.
Intuit TurboTax®       

Great news.

Your federal tax return was accepted by the IRS.

What this means

You're officially finished filing your federal taxes – nicely done!    
What's next

Once your refund is issued – typically in 3 weeks or less – it will be on its way to being all yours via your preferred delivery method.

**************************************************************

I remember years ago waiting for all the documentation, then the hours spent making sure the all the forms were filled out exactly right.  When I went to the library to get the forms & instruction booklet for the latest changes I always got at least two extra forms. Nothing was as simple as it is now. 20 minutes now vs. many hours back then.


----------



## oldmontana (Jan 24, 2022)

We have to wait for our form 1099 from our brokerage firm.  It will come about Feb 15th.

Have used H&R Block software for years. Works for me.


----------



## bowmore (Jan 24, 2022)

oldmontana said:


> We have to wait for our form 1099 from our brokerage firm.  It will come about Feb 15th.
> 
> Have used H&R Block software for years. Works for me.


Same here. I use TurboTax


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2022)

Good for you! I have to wait for the 1099s from the brokerages to be ready, probably in a couple of weeks. I have the other documentation I'll need at my fingertips. I'll use H & R Block Tax Cut and it will be fairly easy. Since I expect to have to pay, I'll probably do mine in early March.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 24, 2022)

Waiting for 1099 from Edward Jones.


----------



## Colleen (Jan 25, 2022)

Don't have any 1099's, etc. yet. Usually get it done the first part of February. I've used Tax Act for years because ours is very simple.


----------



## Knight (Feb 7, 2022)

Filed on 1/21/22
refund posted to our checking 2/4/22
Turbo Tax easy to use , obviously with quick results. We don't get a large return because I have deductions set up so that we get the small return. I'd rather spend during the year than let the government use our money, then return a large amount  without paying interest.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 7, 2022)

I downloaded the H & R Block program from Amazon. I used to get the DVD, but I'm pleasantly surprised at how easy the download went...no glitches like I'd read about in prior years. I'm working on them slow but sure. All I'm waiting for now is the1099 from one of my brokerages which should be ready in a couple of days. I'll probably finish up sooner than originally planned


----------



## Della (Feb 10, 2022)

My husband volunteers at a food pantry/ free store for needy people.  He does all the treasury work and, his main thing for the past few years --he does the client's taxes.  Many of them had never filed because they didn't earn much, if any, income, but they all  suddenly had to file in order to get the stimulus checks.

He's done literally thousands of people's taxes and I've had to hear about every one of them over dinner ("they also serve...")

Anyway.  Bless his heart, he finally told me an interesting one yesterday:

  Some woman, who doesn't work, got  a $14,000  refund due to the child tax credit!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2022)

I filed our taxes a few days ago, and should be getting a modest refund....both Federal and State.  However, given the reports of staffing shortages at the IRS, and even our State, I don't expect the refunds any time soon.  Usually, I get a check within 2 or 3 weeks, but this year, I will be surprised if the refunds come by mid to late March.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 10, 2022)

I sent mine in earlier today and have already gotten an email back from TurboTax that it has been accepted by the IRS.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 10, 2022)

I spoke too soon, earlier.  My State refund arrived in today's mail, and I checked the IRS web site, where it said my Fed refund should be mailed on Feb. 14th.   That's even faster service than I've had in past years.  I E-File with H&R Block.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 14, 2022)

I filed our taxes on February 9th and received the refund today.  That was quick!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Feb 14, 2022)

Gemma said:


> I filed our taxes on February 9th and received the refund today.  That was quick!


That so funny. I saw reports that tax refunds might be delayed, yet you and @Don M. got (will get) yours quickly.  Nice!


----------



## bowmore (Feb 14, 2022)

I am still waiting for one more 1099, but I am in no hurry, because I owe both the feds and the state.


----------



## Gemma (Feb 14, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> That so funny. I saw reports that tax refunds might be delayed, yet you and @Don M. got (will get) yours quickly.  Nice!


Yes, I heard it will take about 21 days.  So I wasn't planning on receiving a refund for at least 3-4 weeks.


----------



## Leann (Feb 14, 2022)

Just dropped mine off at the CPAs office last week so it will be a while until everything is ready. I usually owe a small amount to the feds so I'm in no rush to get the return filed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 15, 2022)

The accountant called to tell me that he E-filed my income tax returns today.

I asked him to email me the State and Federal payment vouchers so I could write the checks and get them into the mail.

He refused and said he would mail them with my tax package, followed by a long lecture explaining why I shouldn't be so quick to pay the amount I owe, blah, blah, blah.

In the next breath, he mentioned that he would email me his invoice with a breakdown of his fee. 

Anyway, it's done for another year!


----------



## Leann (Mar 3, 2022)

Leann said:


> Just dropped mine off at the CPAs office last week so it will be a while until everything is ready. I usually owe a small amount to the feds so I'm in no rush to get the return filed.


Replying to my earlier post, my taxes are now filed. As usual I owed a small amount but it was otherwise okay.


----------



## JustinCase (Mar 3, 2022)

Leann said:


> Replying to my earlier post, my taxes are now filed. As usual I owed a small amount but it was otherwise okay.


>>>>>


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 3, 2022)

I did wind up filing earlier than I had planned. I was going to wait until the end of March since I owe the feds $208. But it really didn't matter whether it came out of my account last month or this month. I e-filed on February 25th. It was a relatively painless process.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 3, 2022)

filed accepted and money in hand, took about two weeks


----------



## old medic (Mar 4, 2022)

Got our completed yesterday... still majorly ticked... I had requested my full final paycheck to go into my 401K..
Between vacation payout and built up comp time it would be a doozy...  
But they decided to pay out everyones comp time, and even knowing my plans, they paid mine to...
$8K extra I had to pay tax on. and in a higher tax bracket to boot.


----------



## Mizmo (Mar 6, 2022)

Any Canadians filing tax returns  who received  $500 from govt. last year?..taxable

I do the return by paper filing ( I like to do it)  so I got a T4A  showing that  amount in Box 25
I cannot find any box 25 on the return so where does it go.  The guide is of no help at all.
Any help appreciated


----------



## oldmontana (Mar 6, 2022)

Got mine done a week ago but had to do a IRS form 709 (gift tax) two days ago.  I use H & R  but could not do the 709 on their softwear.


----------



## Tom 86 (Mar 6, 2022)

I took mine into my tax/lawyer person.  She has always found ways to help me.  This time it was a shock when I went in to sign then to be sent in electronically Friday the4th.  She said she checked them 3 times.  Had two other people also check them.   I owe. first time $2,000.00  also my quarterly goes up to $1,007.00 every 4 months. She said I made too much $$$ last year.

  I've got farm income & several others to put me in a different bracket she said.  She's talking to my Dow Jones person to get things changed around into tax-free accounts. I have some but now I need more.


----------

